

Youtube Live - abstractbill
http://www.youtube.com/user/Live

======
breck
I hope Justin.tv doesn't sell itself on eBay now, I think they should take
Google on this time. Their streaming is really top notch. We watched
yesterday's debate on JTV.

------
crsmith
I like where this is could go. Not that youtube is doing something that no one
else has done (technically speaking) but only because of the clout youtube
holds. I’d be more interested in seeing a live Steve Jobs keynote, or even the
presidential debates live on youtube.

~~~
icey
Technically speaking? Have you seen justin.tv?

~~~
ivankirigin
He's saying it has been done.

------
alaskamiller
This is just a concert, not some Justin.tv killer.

~~~
Timothee
They do broadcast the event live on YouTube though.

It looks like they are using the event to test the live feature.

~~~
alaskamiller
As of today, I have it on good authority the live-streaming is not through
YouTube technologies.

~~~
omouse
Good authority meaning?

~~~
byrneseyeview
"Good authority" almost always means "People so highly placed that they do
know what's going on, but not so highly place that naming them wouldn't get
them fired." On the hierarchy, they are below "A spokesman," but well above
"people familiar with the matter."

------
mattmaroon
What a tremendous crapfest this promises to be. I'm praying they have a live
comment stream updated via SMS.

------
zach
But no Judson Laipply? Really?

------
ConradHex
Wow. Party like it's 1999.

